# Bumblebee Shivers and other one loses coloration



## CichlidGT (Aug 17, 2013)

I have two bumblebee cichlids and the one shivered. When this happen the other one lost all of the brown coloration to its body. I really don't know why it happen. Can someone please explain this?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Shouldn't this post be in the African cichlid section? Regardless it is most likely an intimidation tactic by a dominant male/female, the other fish loses color because it is being submissive. Most all cichlids show their color most when showing dominance and breeding, and submissive ones lose color.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Walzon as long as it's about Malawi cichlids its fine to post stuff like this here.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Walzon as long as it's about Malawi cichlids its fine to post stuff like this here.


It was moved here original posted in South American section


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Either a show of dominance or an attempt to breed. The submissive fish changes color in response.


----------

